# Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:



## hkravipati (May 10, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to FreeBSD. When I start the machine it's going to single user mode and getting like below

```
Automatic file system check failed: help!
ERROR: ABORTING BOOT (sending SIGTERM to parent)!
May 10 06:59:36 init: /bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abnormally. going to singlr user mode
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```

I did `# fsck -y` as per my knowledge. But it was saying

```
***** FILE SYSTEM STILL DIRTY *****

***** PLEASE RERUN FSCK *****
```

It means a server crash. What was the solution for this issue?


Regards,
RHK


----------



## chatwizrd (May 10, 2013)

If you have run multiple passes with `fsck -y` and it still is dirty, then you probably will want to install FreeBSD on another hard drive and then mount this drive as a secondary and see if you can copy your data back over if the drive is not damaged.


----------



## hkravipati (May 13, 2013)

I am still getting dirty blocks after `fsck -y`. I am planning to mount the crashed file system to /mnt and make a backup. Can I format the crashed file system, or do I need to create a new file system. What is the correct procedure?


----------

